# ICE FISHING STEEL



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Any input for someone possibly trying ice fishing for STEELHEAD for the first time? Bait? Spawn with an egg sinker? Jighead w Minnow? Jig w wax worm? Area of river to Target? try off the public boat launch in lower stretches of river or in deep holes 1-2 runs upstream from first riffle above lake level? ANY input appreciated


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Don’t ice fish a river bro. Not safe at all. Stick to the marina and harbors.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the input


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Try mentor lagoons, HTP marina in Fairport 12-14” of ice. I just got off it. No fish but marked a few and seen a few on the camera. Jig and minnow, cast masters, little Cleo’s, minnows, vibee’s. Anything flashy, wobbly. Again, stay off river ice.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Edgewater launch jig/minnow


----------



## connertrost (Nov 7, 2018)

Sniper asking the question I’ve been thinking to myself for the last couple weeks lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I fish for them every winter in a harbor in my area i have my best luck a foot off the bottom using normal steelhead gear jigs and eggsacks


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

If you have any current I prefer a 1/16 orange road runner jig loaded with wax and maggot, 1/32 flourescent red head black body fur jig or trout killer jig in pink with plastic tail loaded with wax worms. 7" plus on most rivers now and Sunday/Monday with a little melt will have the steelhead agressive in my opinion. If I get out, i will share pics Monday.


----------



## kuhndog25 (Oct 17, 2014)

Lou K said:


> If you have any current I prefer a 1/16 orange road runner jig loaded with wax and maggot, 1/32 flourescent red head black body fur jig or trout killer jig in pink with plastic tail loaded with wax worms. 7" plus on most rivers now and Sunday/Monday with a little melt will have the steelhead agressive in my opinion. If I get out, i will share pics Monday.


I tried yesterday on the V. No luck at dusk. I used the set up Lou k spoke of


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Kuhn dog how thick was the ice? Did you try across from the public ramp


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Ive fished the mouth of the river and nearby marinas and caught a good number on power bait right off of the bottom. Powerbait isnt as fun as working a rig but the fight is still the same.


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

He had 7 inches of ice ssniper.


----------



## kuhndog25 (Oct 17, 2014)

5 hook ups so far today.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Did ya land any Kuhn dog? I had business to take care of. Plus I just got my Centerpin respooled and cleaned and re rigged I’m going to wait it out for open water


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Did ya land any Kuhn dog? I had business to take care of. Plus I just got my Centerpin respooled and cleaned and re rigged I’m going to wait it out for open water


1 inch of rain thursday, may open up next week. Until then we are gonna take em thru the hard water.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Above freezing all week, 55 today
I am already hesitant so I will probably wait for a year with more stable conditions before I try ice fishing a river


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

dude ice fishing river is bad idea, i have always headed up to the marinas like , geneva, conny, wildwood ect jig and mags minns, ect .. i even use a gaff i carry in my ice sled because pulling an 8 lb trout thru a 8 inch hole is a challange lol


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I consider anything inside the mouth the river, are you calling upstream of the first rifle the river? Our pond in the backyard has open water around the edge of it


----------



## kuhndog25 (Oct 17, 2014)

Snipie today was a good day. There was still 7” ice on the V. Caught 7 skippers and one big male before noon. All on black or florescent orange jig and maggots. The icebreaker was a mile north of me but I was pounding them.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Kinda of a hijack, I apologize,working up in Michigan in the past the Saginaw river would have hundreds upon hundreds of shanties on it.
I am in no way condoning fishing our rivers with the current temps and ice conditions. Repeat, I am not condoning fishing our rivers with the current temps and ice conditions.
Just have to laugh when I hear people say don't do this or don't do that. Expierience and education (research) and trying to network with people familiar is better than taking the word of naysayers.
And not pointing fingers gentlemen so don't get worked up. I know everyone is looking out for his best interest and safety. But rivers get icefished too.


Don't beat me up too bad!!
Just went back in my phone and found a pic of the river in 2015


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Would not ice fish the rivers now. Lol
Like pooch said people do ice fiah our rivers all the time and its perfectly safe. I have done good ice fishing the lower rocky and grand before. Perfectly fine to ice fish a river if the temps are cold and ya check the ice thickness. Last week would have been a perfect time to ice fish our rivers. I was out at mosquito chasing eyes and crappies the past few weeks.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

question, are the harbors as good fishing in spring as they are in the fall when water starts to cool.? I dont make trips up in the winter but really enjoyed the fall fishing in harbor


----------

